# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  VDV by Alexander Buinov (VIDEO)

## mekko

Great music, but can someone here try to write down припев on that video please.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8KvKL7yuR8  
And i guess that VDV would mean something  военный.............. and so on.

----------


## Guin

http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12235

----------

